# Cricketers Arms Spearhead Pale



## Andy_Chil (7/1/16)

I have got a little attached to the Cricketers Arms Spearhead Pale Ale of recent months, generally purchased in cans for camping trips because I don't like to take glass camping (also can't be arsed bottling).
Can anybody who has tasted this brew give me a nudge for a recipe?
The carton has a screed about using Amarillo and Nelson Sauvin.
No idea where to begin for a grain bill. The beer has quite a sweet mouth feel??


----------



## pacey (8/1/16)

Agreed, that this is a great option for those looking for cans. I was surprised at how good this beer is when I tried it for the first time a few weeks ago. $18 per 10-pack at Dan's this month puts them under $2 per can, which is better than most other options.

Grain bill clues can be found here:
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/cricketers-arms-spearhead-pale-ale/308169/ 

Not sure if you'd class Munich (I or II, light or dark) as a specialty malt (as you can use it for 100% of grain bill for other beers) but I'd start with:
85% pale
10% munich
5% carared (or other medium caramel/crystal malt around the same colour: http://kotmf.com/articles/maltnames.php ) 

The do mention the "caramel backbone" so another starting point might be:
94% pale
3% carared (or similar)
3% caraaroma (or similar)
So, a mix of cara/crystal to achieve the desired colour. Could be 4% carared, 2% caraaroma, or whatever.

They also could be talking about wheat as a specialty malt, but we know this does nothing for the "caramel" flavours, which make me think it is probably 2 different caramalts. I'm just guessing of course!

Hops seems straight forward from the info given:
Bitter with whatever you like (I think it was ~25IBU?) but I'd just use Amarillo or Nelson Sauvin, both are high alpha so it won't need much.
5/10min/flameout/whirlpool addition of Amarillo
dry hop with Nelson, probably 2-3g per litre, as per your preference or hop supply.

Hope the brew goes well.


----------



## hooper80 (8/1/16)

Only problem is.. Nelson sauvin is out of action at the moment!!! Would love to make this beer.


----------



## hooper80 (8/1/16)

Only problem is.. Nelson sauvin is out of action at the moment!!! Would love to make this beer.


----------



## Andy_Chil (8/1/16)

Thanks pacey.
I have a little stash of Nelson Sauvin hidden away so will have a play.
The general consensus on the rate beer site link provided was a little grim??
I think this beer is very drinkable, especially given the price and can availability!


----------



## indica86 (8/1/16)

Hallertau Blanc may fit the bill in Nelson's absence. 
Not a bad beer but no bitterness at all.
18 IBU or something.


----------

